# Squirrel Hunting at Wayne Natl.



## fordman (Sep 23, 2010)

I plan on heading down around nelsonville this weekend to do some hunting and camping. I'm going to the four wheeler trail heads because its the only clear area to camp that I know and to save some money because camping is free. I will also take my four wheeler in case I want to ride to a spot to hunt. Im traveling 3hrs from fremont and I am going in blind saturday morning then scouting the afternoon for sunday mornings hunt. Any info anybody can give would be greatly appreciated. I'm taking my 65yr old dad and my wife. I also want to look at a few properties for sale in the area. Time is limited for all this. lol. I'm looking at woodland @ 25k. Thanks


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

If you were going another hour south near Rio Grande I could point out areas where you could start. I am leaveing friday morning and hunting the week end. My advise would be to start looking for hickory trees, shag bark are the best their leaves turn yellow early and it makes them easy to see from a distance. Next will be oaks, well unless there are beech which the area I hunt does not have, I have not been south yet so I don't know how the walnuts are doing but around me in central Ohio they are very small. Wild cherry are also good, good luck and have a great week end.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I think to ride that trail you need a permit, that requires a title for your atv.... to get it....never rode it before so really can't say for sure what is required now....plus I believe a helmet is mandatory too....just saying

not sure what you are looking for but this is where I found my place 6 years ago down that way.....and changes all the time with new land opportunities 

http://www.lrmrealty.com/LarrySale/larrysale.html


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I think you can get the trail permit at the Baymont hotel off rt 664 when you get to town. There is a nice 22 acre parcel for sale on the road I live on. 5 miles south of town. If interested I can get you the number. Should be a nice weekend for what you have planned. Good Luck shooting some tree rats.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I hunted Wayne around Nelsonville a couple days the past 2 weeks and the squirrels seem to be keying in on the hickories right now. I got 4 one day and 1 the other with a few misses. I tried another area with just oaks and the squirrels just weren't there find the hickories on the ridges and you should do good. Good [email protected]!#[email protected]


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

fordman said:


> I plan on heading down around nelsonville this weekend to do some hunting and camping. I'm going to the four wheeler trail heads because its the only clear area to camp that I know and to save some money because camping is free. I will also take my four wheeler in case I want to ride to a spot to hunt. Im traveling 3hrs from fremont and I am going in blind saturday morning then scouting the afternoon for sunday mornings hunt. Any info anybody can give would be greatly appreciated. I'm taking my 65yr old dad and my wife. I also want to look at a few properties for sale in the area. Time is limited for all this. lol. I'm looking at woodland @ 25k. Thanks


tell us how the trip go,es. i,ed like to try that out of a boat over at eastfork. and as for the wallnuts, there are none in the woods i,ve been in this year , and see very few from the road when driving to and from work, whitch is in different location. radis 35 miles east of cinncy.!#


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Trail Permit is required to ride atv in the Wayne. You are also required to wear a helmet and eye protection now. We always stop at a gas station in Nelsonville and buy our permit.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

well fordman.....how did you do?


----------



## fordman (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. I already had the trail permit because we go riding there alot. I didnt do so well at all. I only saw one gray about 10am saturday and didnt get a shot. I went to longstretch trailhead.


----------

